# Charlotte acquires Melvin Ely and Eddie House



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-nbardp&prov=ap&type=lgns

so it appears. Not bad for depth! .. but Eddie House isn't really a PG although he can fill it up

not sure on Ely


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

yeah, i saw that too on espn .

I think its a good deal, those 2 guys won't be great but they can play and they're young (both are 26).
House can be ok at pg, not a great passer but plays with great motivation. I expect him to split time with Hart at PG.
Ely is a very athletic big man, so it's always useful, and he ca play PF/C. He's an underachiever (12th pick in 2001 i think) but you never know, maybe a change of scenerio will do him good.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Great news,

Ely is a young talent who will have his opportunity to get more minutes and will likely switch to play PF and C.

I have only seen House play sparingly, but I can tell he likes to shoot the ball alot. Which is good considering we will likely be last in PPG. 

If you look and ask, who gets the better deal, you would probably have to wait. Right now trading the 12th pick in the 2002 draft and a PG who can come in and start right away, you would say Charlotte. But if the Clipps land Kobe, this will be a great deal for them, leading to the signing of Kobe.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

No, the Hawks likely will be last in
scoring. This is a good trade. It
provides the Bobcats with depth
and a scoring guard.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

PG:Eddie House
SG:Jason Kapono
SF:Gerald Wallace
PF:Melvin Ely
C:Emeka Oakfor

I have a feeling Eddie House will
post pretty good numbers.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Good trade for both sides. Ely and House are not exactly world beaters, but considering what was given up, that's good value. The Clippers didn't have a lot of use for either one, and it lets them make the big offer to Bryant.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Good trade for both teams. I can't say who ripped off who, and that's saying a lot about how good this trade is.


----------



## BobCatsFuture3 (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> PG:Eddie House
> SG:Jason Kapono
> SF:Gerald Wallace
> ...


I really like and agree with that starting lineup if we can have that as a starting lineup i see us being very good in the first year but if we sign a better PG we should be very good for an exp team.


----------



## Nejc (May 6, 2004)

I am almost 100% that Gerald Wallace will be most improved player at the end of the season.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hmm....I really thought next season would be Loren Woods' time to shine. I really want to see him succeed in the NBA. I don't like the acquisition (sp?) of Ely.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mofo202</b>!
> I don't like the acquisition (sp?) of Ely.


Explain


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

As far as a pro career goes, Ely has done more. I'm not sure what the Bobcats want to do at starting center (If Emeka plays PF). I really think Woods is a star waiting to happen but I'm not sure if the organization thinks the same.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Eddie House was a fan favorite in Miami, a lot of people loved him including Pat Riley's daughter. He's a great shooter and when he's on, he won't miss a shot. I think he could definately be productive with the Bobcats and if he doesn't start, give them a nice spark off the bench.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Takeit2dahouse00</b>!
> Eddie House was a fan favorite in Miami, a lot of people loved him including Pat Riley's daughter. He's a great shooter and when he's on, he won't miss a shot. I think he could definately be productive with the Bobcats and if he doesn't start, give them a nice spark off the bench.


House was a fan favorite down here. Miami loved him for some reason. I agree with you, he cant start. He likes to put up way to many shots. Dont know if he's changed, but that's how he was in Miami. Hes really streaky. I can easily see him putting up 35 one night and then 5 the next. But all in all it was a very good trade for you guys IMO.


----------

